# My Heart Dog Tattoo



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Tomorrow evening I have an appointment to get my little heart dog's left paw print tattooed on top of my right foot... so he'll always be by my side. No one else knows about it except me and the artist. This will be my first tattoo, so I thought it'd be fun to talk with others who have or who have considered getting doggy tattoos. I know the procedure is going to hurt, but it won't hurt near as much as the day Pood will be gone. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

I am getting 2 tribute tattoos. One for my late rat Stewart and one for my late ferret, Akito.

I have one tattoo already of Johnny the Homicidal Maniac on the outside my right calf. A foot tattoo is going to hurt like a b*tch. 

Can't wait to see pictures of it! I'm a big body mod fan. Going to be getting a lot done in 2008.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm hoping the foot tattoo doesn't hurt as much as the Daith piercing in my left ear did. I was told to be prepared for a sensation similar to someone ripping my ear off and that was about it. LOL


----------



## RED (Oct 12, 2008)

no way anyone could get me to get a tatoo. im a wimp. lol


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> I'm hoping the foot tattoo doesn't hurt as much as the Daith piercing in my left ear did. I was told to be prepared for a sensation similar to someone ripping my ear off and that was about it. LOL


The thing about tattoos is the pain lasts longer.

Mine didn't hurt thanks to leg fat. Lolz! But it did make my knee cap vibrate which felt really weird.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I've had 4 tatoos done (2 outdide ankles, upper left shoulder, inside right wrist) and I didnt find them painful. It feel simmular to being pinched over and over really fast but it doesnt hurt. Its kind of numbing after a while. I like to watch as its being done. I find it interesting. Call me morbid I guess. LOL!


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

I never understood the concept of covering the lovely skin of a young woman with bad art.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I have 2...one on my hip that didn't hurt very much at all...kinda a burning sensation 

but the one on by back took over 4 hours and it almost killed me 

...but I still cant wait to get another one!!

KaseyT- I think women w/tattoos grab my attention more then without...and guys with tattoos are 20x hotter in my eyes (of course my husband has 8 tattoos and 3 piercings LOL)


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

pugmom said:


> KaseyT- I think women w/tattoos grab my attention more then without...and guys with tattoos are 20x hotter in my eyes (of course my husband has 8 tattoos and 3 piercings LOL)



Too bad I won't be alive to see what these tats look like when you're all my age.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have doggy ink, but I do have a tattoo on my foot. Several of us were getting them done and the artist warned that mine would hurt significantly more than the others (upper arm, just above the ankle and the front of the leg just above the foot) so I was a bit concerned with it being my first time and almost changed the location. It's on the side of my foot, not the top so I'm not sure how it might compare to yours but mine didn't hurt at all! It just felt like someone was drawing on me firmly with a pen.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

KaseyT said:


> Too bad I won't be alive to see what these tats look like when you're all my age.


My grandfather has tattoos, and I think they are awesome !

He ran away at 16 to join the navy...so his tattoos are from all over the world

My mom is 61 and I just got her to re ink an old tattoo she got in the 60"s that had almost faded away.....I think it looks beautiful on her


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

KaseyT said:


> Too bad I won't be alive to see what these tats look like when you're all my age.


That's actually a big chunk of why I opted for putting it on my foot! No issues with sagging when I'm older and it's very easy to cover.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is my husbands dog tattoo....for our dobe who passed away about 3yrs ago. ..(he was my husbands fist dog he owed as an "adult")...down his left side ...talk about "ouch"...anywhere on the ribs to me is a sensitive spot


----------



## the mama (Dec 28, 2007)

KaseyT said:


> Too bad I won't be alive to see what these tats look like when you're all my age.


Well, I'm a nurse in geriatrics, and I'm starting to see a lot of retired, and older folks with old tattoo's.

Depending on where they are, and what they are, some are ok... kind of faded, but inocuous.

Some... wow. Rosebuds on breasts have now become looooong-stemmed roses; women in the middle of men's chests have been clove-in-twain by open-heart surgery (many surgeons try to go around body art, but some surgeries just don't allow for it); age-spots mottle the faces of hula girls; women have these weird over-tattoo attempts at covering-up the names of old lovers they broke-up with after permanently etching their names in their body; etc, etc.

I think the removals are a little more refined now, so that makes some of it easier. And, the ones on upper arms and on low-backs seem to be pretty unaffected by age and illness.

I've considered a tattoo many times over the years, but I simply cnnot think of anything I want to wear forever. Maybe if I'd birthed children, I would get their names/initials/something like that.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

KaseyT said:


> I never understood the concept of covering the lovely skin of a young woman with bad art.


I could not agree more and even if it's not a woman, not lovely, etc.. its just not right. Of course no one asked what I thought so you can disregard my comments. As long as you are; you can also disregard my comment that many times I have seen a lovely woman and then seen a tat on her and found her unappealing after that.

To each his or her own though!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 3 one one the inside left ankle, one that goes across the whole lower part of my back, and on in the middle of my shoulder blades almost on my neck and plan to get more!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i love tattoos. i have 7, one done 2 times. i would not get rid of them for anything. i do not have any for my pets, i have not figured out how i would do it yet. my tattoos are all personal, either for family or friends, or drawn by me or my friend. i love them! i plan one day to get a 3/4 sleeve on my left arm and to get an angel statue picture that i love down my right side, from my ribs to my hip. i know that this will really hurt but my mom always told me, if i want it that bad i couldn't complain about the pain!  for me the pain (which REALLY hurts) is worth it for the beautiful art that i will have for the rest of my life. i do not have any tattoos on my ankles or feet, but i have heard that it hurts anywhere there is bone too close under the skin. i have one on the centre of my back, between my shoulder blades and that one REALLY hurt. i have one on each wrist and on the back of my neck and those ones weren't too bad. the one on the bottom of my back hurt too. well...all of them hurt! 

so, to weigh in too, i think that tattoos are beautiful. but you have to think long and hard before you get one to make sure that you really love it, the removal process is MUCH more painful! 

that is my 2 cents! 

i can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I have one pretty big one on my leg. It is three pit bulls standing on the american flag. My husband has the same one on his arm. If i ever get time and another chance to get another i would in a heart beat.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm extremely picky when it comes to anything permanent, which is why I have yet to get a tattoo. 

I plan on getting a few after I've found the right artist and I have a lot of money to put into making them perfect. I doubt I'd get a tattoo for any particular pet... just because I've had so many, I'd feel bad leaving some out!

I have some ideas in mind. I want something that will remind me of my family and home town, along with something for my Nana, and something for my love of art (visual arts major, art history minor).

But anyway, I think body art is just that... art! It's a form of expression. Not everyone has to like it, but I find that when it's done well, it's beautiful.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

About what tattoos look like when you're old: Who cares?! You're old! 

About not finding me attractive after seeing a tattoo of my heart dog's paw print on my foot: I'm really not worried about "turning people off." If someone is going to judge me because I have a small dog paw print on the top of my foot they probably wouldn't like the rest of me (that isn't tattooed) anyway.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> About what tattoos look like when you're old: Who cares?! You're old!
> 
> About not finding me attractive after seeing a tattoo of my heart dog's paw print on my foot: I'm really not worried about "turning men off." If someone is going to judge me because I have a small dog paw print on the top of my foot they probably wouldn't like the rest of me (that isn't tattooed) anyway.


Haha, I agree. Firstly, if a man is only interested in your physical attributes, then that's bad. And if he's that turned off by something so minimal, that's even worse.

And anyway, when I get older, I'm sure a bunch of faded tattoos will be the least of my worries.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

tattoos are not that uncomfortable, like I said in another post like getting a cat scatch. And the location is good, less conspicuous. I have never seen so many women having tattoos before, so it is not just the drunken sailor anymore. The most important issue is clean and sterilized conditions so you do not end up with HIV!!!!!!!


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> About what tattoos look like when you're old: Who cares?! You're old!
> 
> About not finding me attractive after seeing a tattoo of my heart dog's paw print on my foot: I'm really not worried about "turning people off." If someone is going to judge me because I have a small dog paw print on the top of my foot they probably wouldn't like the rest of me (that isn't tattooed) anyway.


Agreed! I have three tattoos, including a very prominent one on my forearm of a cherry blossom tree. You wouldn't believe the amount of dirty looks I've gotten, but that's ok, I wouldn't want to be friends with those types of people anyway.

Your tattoo is a lovely idea and make sure to post pics! Since Loki tested positive for heartworms I've been forced to think about what would happen when he passes and I know I'll get a tattoo to remember him by. I've decided to get the phrase from Watership Down, "My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today", on my ribs just below my heart. I hope the time for me to get that tattoo is a long way off though.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Hepatitis is the main concern when it comes to getting tattooed. The possibility of catching something or getting a bad tattoo are really my only concerns at this point. The shop is under construction, but he went over his procedures with me. One time use needles. Autoclave. This guy has been in business for a long time. I've seen his work. Just a few more hours...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i am very excited for you! it is so exciting to get a tattoo. 

please post pictures when you can.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I like tattoos, just not on me. They are fun to look at. And I like hearing stories on what each means. They are just like picture books. But, I'm a very plain, I guess you can say boring, person. No color in my hair, ears are pierced once. Yadda, Yadda... but I like to look.


----------



## jconli (Sep 2, 2008)

I have two tattoos and will be getting a 3rd. One of mine is a wolf paw print; I think your dog's paw print will be cool! I think that's a great idea.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't wait to see how it turns out! I don't think I'd ever get a tatt on my foot. Mine is on my shoulders/back (wings) and it wasn't really PAINFUL but made me twitch awful bad when the needle got near the spine. It was also really strange because I could feel it in my lower back at some spots.

I believe your body is your temple and you should treat it as such. You should treat it right and keep it healthy but, if you choose too, also decorate it to how you feel fit in a way that expresses who you are to the world 

My boyfriend has two tattoos and he's talking of a third (he'd addicted lol) both the ones he has I drew for him, but I'm not sure if he'll let me do the next one because i complain too much about how I no longer like the first one. I'm my own worst critic lol

I've been thinking of getting a doggy tribute one when I have the money for it but am still a bit undecided. My first tattoo seemed SO much easier to come up with an idea. Took me about a month to decided and then another to draw it. I've been picking my brain and others for 2 years now trying to figure out how to do this next one and have changed my mind so many times I'm now nervous about picking a design I may regret later lol


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

DogGoneGood said:


> I've been picking my brain and others for 2 years now trying to figure out how to do this next one and have changed my mind so many times I'm now nervous about picking a design I may regret later lol


That is how I have been about my 2 tributes.

Every time I think I have solidly decided on it, I think of something else that sounds good. I am doing portraits as well, so I keep switching which portrait I want to use.

Tributes are the hardest to decide on if you want something a little more elaborate because you want the whole thing to fit together perfectly.


----------

